# Which is your rom of choice, Redemption, AOKP, or Team BAMF?



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking to see everyone else's preference, I am running Redemption rom, gives me that stock experience I was looking for, now I may be in the market for another.... these are my 3 candidates, do I stay with what I have? Or do I move on? What and why....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I gotta say liquid is the most feature rich and awesome rom I've used.. But if I had to choose them 3 tgen it'd be aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

AOKP


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> AOKP


What he said.

Edit: oh and to add why.. "nightlies" are stable, exceptional support from team kang, many features and customization, and great theme support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried them all, best battery for me and overall solid rom. Liquid. Very unrated imo.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I def tryed them all a while back but since I tryed AOKP I haven't looked back yet.


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll third Liquid Rom. I used AOKP for about a week, but I couldn't seem to get the same battery life I was getting on Liquid.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Tried everything (ROM-wise) except Sorcery and a few of the lesser known ones. Have to say Liquid is the best and lightest on battery I've ran. Jumped ship from AOKP M4 and haven't looked back.Great customizations available too. Give it a try, you won't regret it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like Liquid is in the running now! Will definitely take a look at this one too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Another 'favorite ROM' thread??


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

No, I was looking for some help on deciding, I like to look at personal experiences, but if you want to be negative, its simple, don't post. Have a nice day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ramcharger1979 (Jul 15, 2011)

Team BAMF for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus BAMF


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> Another 'favorite ROM' thread??


Once you eliminate all of the opinion threads, the threads about problems that could easily be solved with a quick Googling, and the the threads letting everyone know that their phone has broken, there would be maybe five posts in the general category. That's what it's for though, all of these 'fluff' posts.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Each ROM is personal preference. You will never know which ROM is best for you until you try it. And each ROM/kernel performs differently on each phone. Another reason to try each ROM for yourself.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16872-most-preferred-custom-rom-for-the-verizon-gn/page__hl__favorite

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16629-unconventional-poll-best-romkernel-combo-for-battery-life-and-pure-performance/page__hl__favorite__fromsearch__1

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16245-poll-the-new-what-rom-are-you-using-thread-lets-consolidate-everything/page__p__418596__hl__favorite__fromsearch__1#entry418596

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16038-whats-your-favorite-rom-and-kernel/page__hl__favorite__fromsearch__1

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15517-favorite-rom-after-leaving-axi0m/page__hl__favorite__fromsearch__1

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15488-need-rom-kernel-stat/page__p__395798__hl__favorite__fromsearch__1#entry395798

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14944-whats-your-favorite-galaxy-nexus-rom/page__hl__favorite__fromsearch__1

etc...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Team BAMF ftw!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Liquid. Can't believe it wasn't in the topic title.


----------



## vin2win (Dec 30, 2011)

I gotta say either liquid or bugless beast

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

Redemption ROM!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

AOKP FTW! Although I'm loving Crossbreed right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

IN8skill said:


> Redemption ROM!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Agreed. May not be fancy, but nothing is faster. Period.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

used AOKP until droidth3ory came back. now AXI0M_Crossbreed w/ latest franco.kernel.


----------



## synysterxj (Mar 9, 2012)

How isn't GummyNex in the running here? Tons of feature, and from everything I tested easily the best battery life.


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

Axiom crossbreed!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

AOKP. Period.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

I've always used AOKP but seeing as other is so much support for liquid lately I've been trying it out. I don't see battery life being better or worse than aokp tho. Flashing IMO 2.5 soon.I'd like to ask though, if you reply with your favorite can you post the biggest single reason you like it as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I was on redemption rom, and I may go back. I tried liquid and it wasn't my cup of tea. I went with BAMF. I like it rather much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

AOKP is the best one I have tried so far. Codename Android is very similar to AOKP in terms of interface. BAMF feels too much like a themed gingerbread rom, so I didn't care for it too much.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

GummyNex


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

None. AXIOM Crossbreed and CNA ftw


----------



## hurld (Nov 27, 2011)

AOKP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Liquid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Aokp. I end up trying Everything else but always come back. Its like crack.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

None of the above. My ROM of choice is BuglessBeast.


----------



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

GummyNex.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

How is Crossbreed not leading the polls.right now? It is much smoother and faster than liquid and AOKP and the battery life is better. Pretty much a no brainer to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> How is Crossbreed not leading the polls.right now? It is much smoother and faster than liquid and AOKP and the battery life is better. Pretty much a no brainer to me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Too many data wipes for me. I've only had to wipe data on gummy once in the past 2 months.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Too many data wipes for me. I've only had to wipe data on gummy once in the past 2 months.
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


Exactly why I like BuglessBeast. I haven't had to wipe data since December.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> How is Crossbreed not leading the polls.right now? It is much smoother and faster than liquid and AOKP and the battery life is better. Pretty much a no brainer to me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've found crossbreed to be the worst as far as battery life goes. Haven't tried the newest update though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Ics Sourcery. Great mods, super fast. Also, the team that works on it is great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

I like battery life. GummyNex really was #1 for that . Liquid is #1 at the moment for me though. I've tried AOKP, Crossbreed, CNA 1.5.5, liquid, gummmy, arhd, team bamf, black kangorade.
crossbreed may not be great on batttery but it has the most speed. Liquid is very close to that though and its much leaner. the File is 88MB compared to crossbreed's 210mb. Huge diffference. Means there are extra apps that have potential to eat eat eat your batttery.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

mild7intl said:


> I like battery life. GummyNex really was #1 for that . Liquid is #1 at the moment for me though. I've tried AOKP, Crossbreed, CNA 1.5.5, liquid, gummmy, arhd, team bamf, black kangorade.
> crossbreed may not be great on batttery but it has the most speed. Liquid is very close to that though and its much leaner. the File is 88MB compared to crossbreed's 210mb. Huge diffference. Means there are extra apps that have potential to eat eat eat your batttery.


What kernel? Liquid with IMO 2.5 was not any better than aokp m4 for me with its included kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trammell (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Gummy hands down, I can't stand any other toggles lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Aokp m4 with lean kernal and recently tried Franco's again. Both have worked great on my phone lean keeps better battery imo


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Liquid 1.1 plus Imo 2.5 = me extremely happy.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Have to say I ran the gamut, from the early CM9 Kang, CND, its AOKP nemesis, and many others. Really liked BAMF Redemption 1.0, but was having trouble with Wifi hotspot and random FCs on the dialer. Went back to Liquid 2 weeks ago and honestly havent looked back. Smooth, feature rich without too many overdone tweaks, and reaaalll good battery life. Allowing Apex Launcher to do its thang on top of the ROM makes Liquid the best out there.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rootzboat v4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Aokp and liquid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

So far I've only tried AOKP because everyone says its so feature rich and indeed it is! I'll wait for CM9 to get aonw new features but until then I'm sticking with this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanPototsky (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm liking Crossbreed. Very surprised no one said MIUI?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BayRican (Mar 16, 2012)

Codename is my Rom of choice . Been with it since it's start. I just keep coming back. Stable, great battery life, tons of features.

Dropped From My CodeName G-Nex Using Xparent Red Tapatalk.


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

Black ice kangorade!!!!latest lean kernel exp. With the honeyscream theme.

Looks and feels great and full of features but the features are unobtrusive.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

cm9 because at the end of the day alot of these roms have source from cm9


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

Robstunner said:


> What kernel? Liquid with IMO 2.5 was not any better than aokp m4 for me with its included kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Personally, although I respect IMOseyon's contribution to the community, he has too many choices available- and it makes life hard for me because I'm the type who has to try each for himself. Same for trinity. Too many choices. Franco's served me well on specific releases, and Faux's recent releases have been pretty solid too. Using Trinity-NP-RD-LP on Gummynex spearmint 0.8.2 and battery life is EXCELLENT. I'm not sure if it beats liquid. 
Battery Life: Liquid/ Gummy
Performance + daily updates: Xbreed
Features features features + stability: AOKP
Bone Stock Feel: CNA


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bamf just won me over yesterday for the mere fact that I can edit my boot animation to add sound and add my own sounds. I used liquid for a while and it was great but i might be sticking with liquid. Oh and lean kernal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

DONs ICS & BLACK AKOP ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> DONs ICS & BLACK AKOP ROM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This ^

I like his theme too much to use anything else. I always try to switch to something else and find myself reverting back...


----------



## dea0002 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been very happy with AOKP lately, and I agree with the comments about its stability and strong performance. I've given MIUI a couple of short-lived tries, but it's just not my thing. Based on all the positive comments about Liquid I will give that a try, but I'm pretty much biding time until CM9 gets stable.


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

Robstunner said:


> What kernel? Liquid with IMO 2.5 was not any better than aokp m4 for me with its included kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


WIth Liquid, I promise you will be happy with Franco's R98 or milestone 2. I also switch around between gladoos 1.24, faux 14b5u, imo's crapton of 2.6exp, and lastly trinity. For general usage, go with franco. Faux's is a good kernel too. Trinity, i dont know why I like it..... but I do. Phones are different, people are different, usage is different, really have to try each combo to see what fits your style. only takes me 2 min ot flash a diff kernel anyways.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Codename.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

Axiom Patient Zero if you feel like dealing with pretty stable nightlies, he was at a point where there was a new build just about everyday. Or you can try Axiom Crossbreed M2 which is like his milestones for patient zero, either way its just an amazing ROM, he even provides a ZIP to flash before that upgrades your radios to the newer 4.0.4 leak and they are fantastic, even of you don't like the ROM, you still can flash back to those and keep the updated radios. Although, DT makes sure to give credit to AOKP where he started his builds from, so I at least have to say kudos to Roman and everyone at AOKP... just my 2 cents 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Right now the best battery for me (and my favorite because of it) is AOKP M2 with LeanKernel 2.6.0 exp 9 350mhz/1200 no undervolting or overclocking. HotplugX


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been very happy with gummy nexus I used to go rom to rom often been on this better part of two months happily

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## newparadigm (Jan 7, 2012)

One of the first rootzboats, then gummynex, but been on lou's redemption ics 1.07 for a little while, and honestly, since I flashed a new radio, its like the perfect fast stable stock ics with great battery life and reception and 3g/4g handoffs. Haven't even been tempted to flash lately!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

